# Frustrated can anyone ID what these white droppings are?



## Victor29 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi, I'm new here.. I recently noticed tiny small white droppings in the garage and a few in the house. I have no idea what they are but they keep appearing. They are very small and hard like rocks. I live in Houston, TX could they be snake droppings? We did bring in empty use boxes from another house. Maybe something was in there?
Any idea would be appreciated because I'm frustrated at this point. My pest control guy doesn't know what they are and I'm certain they are not rocks since that I clean them up in the garage and they pop up again. Thank you.

white dropping attached to what looks like mice dropping
https://ibb.co/vZxy93y

white rock like dropping in garage
https://ibb.co/cK9yPzn

https://ibb.co/5vWLJyR

found a few in house
https://ibb.co/p0vzVhh


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

If the first is 1/4 to 1/2 an inch, it is from a skink/lizard.
Reptiles urinate and defecate at the same time through the same opening most of the time. The feces is the dark part and the white part is uric acid (urine). 
The white hard ones could be just the uric acid (urine) from a lizard (if small) or a snake (if the pellets are larger)


----------



## Victor29 (Jul 24, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> If the first is 1/4 to 1/2 an inch, it is from a skink/lizard.
> Reptiles urinate and defecate at the same time through the same opening most of the time. The feces is the dark part and the white part is uric acid (urine).
> The white hard ones could be just the uric acid (urine) from a lizard (if small) or a snake (if the pellets are larger)


Thank you! The size is about 1/4 to 1/2 inch size. I have seen a few droppings with the dark part with white top at the end of it. I'm hoping it's a lizard. It's just odd I've never seen this type of droppings before.

Anyway to get rid of the lizard (preferably without killing it)?


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Victor29 said:


> > Anyway to get rid of the lizard (preferably without killing it)?
> 
> 
> I have blue tailed skinks in my garage. I see them occasionally. Most of the time I just find their "evidence". They are not that big so a lot of times they come in through small cracks/space between side of garage door and frame.
> ...


----------



## Victor29 (Jul 24, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Victor29 said:
> 
> 
> > > Anyway to get rid of the lizard (preferably without killing it)?
> ...


----------

